# My keel joint



## gdwhiting87 (Aug 29, 2021)

How big of a problem is this? 26 foot boat I'm hoping to get a couple years out of.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Have you checked the keel bolts? That's a pretty severe separation.


----------



## gdwhiting87 (Aug 29, 2021)

They don't look too bad?!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looks like it may have bumped something, or a previous owner got excited about torquing up the backstay and pulled the hull away from it. Also looks like someone filled the gap before and painted over it. The cracks around the edges port & starboard don't look as scary. Sometimes there is some movement in the keel and the joint opens up a touch. This happened almost regularly on our Soling. We would ream it out a little (not any more than necessary to clear out loose stuff) fill it with epoxy goop/microballoons and then paint it over.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Not sure those are the keel bolts. They look pretty small for a 26 foot bolt. That looks like a cover


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If keel bolts have corroded behind the keel joint, you can't tell by looking at the part in the bilge.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I've heard of the "Smile". That looks like a " Laugh" ;-)


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

mstern said:


> Not sure those are the keel bolts. They look pretty small for a 26 foot bolt. That looks like a cover


It is hard to tell from the photo without a reference to show the scale. The keelbolts on our Soling (2000+ pound 27' OD racer with cast iron keel) looked about that size, and we used them to hoist the boat for drysailing as well.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Are they giving you this boat?


----------



## gdwhiting87 (Aug 29, 2021)

paulk said:


> Looks like it may have bumped something, or a previous owner got excited about torquing up the backstay and pulled the hull away from it. Also looks like someone filled the gap before and painted over it. The cracks around the edges port & starboard don't look as scary. Sometimes there is some movement in the keel and the joint opens up a touch. This happened almost regularly on our Soling. We would ream it out a little (not any more than necessary to clear out loose stuff) fill it with epoxy goop/microballoons and then paint it over.


Right, I want to get a few years out of this boat, what I really want to know is the keel just going to snap off, that doesn't seem likely.


Skipper Jer said:


> Are they giving you this boat?


no I bought it


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

gdwhiting87 said:


> no I bought it


Keep in mind, while you address this, you'll presumably need to sell it too. I think many buyers would be more hesitant in current condition.


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

That looks like a reinforcing backing plate that was added. The real keel bolts may be under that plate. 

If these cracks are at the keel joint, its not as big of a problem. You need to re-torque the keel bolts. In old boats it’s common for the bolts to twist off. If that happens, you will have to sink some new sister studs in. Then fair the cracks in. If there is still keel movement, you will get cracks again in the fairing and know the problem isn’t fixed.

if these cracks are in the fiberglass above the keel joint, then this is serious. You will eventually loose the keel and sink the boat. The fix would be to scarf out the cracks and apply several layers of glass, then fair it into the hull.


----------

